# Hi From The Haunted Hayride Capital of The World Lancaster PA



## jasonswoods (Aug 6, 2009)

Hi Everyone,

This is a great forum and today was our first chilly day especially for the last day of August.

The kids went back to school and now time to get started turning our attention to the best time of the year for haunting.

Do many of you that have a haunted attraction start in early Sept and if so has the response been good? 

Thanks,
Zeb


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

Greetings jasonswoods, and welcome to a great forum!


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Hi and welcome !!! It's always nice to welcome a fellow PA-er.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Welcome fellow Pennsylvanian!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome to the Forum, Jason! We confine our "haunt" to the front yard and wait until October for it


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Zeb. Watch out for those Amish ghosts.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum. Sorry, I don't start til Oct. either. What kind of haunted attraction do you do?


----------



## Psyc0 Walrus (Sep 1, 2009)

*Hello!*

Hello!

Where is your haunt located? I am on the border of PA and OH so is it near there? I'm always up for checking out haunts!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Welcome to the forum Jasonwoods. I went to a haunted hayride near Lancaster last year called Fields of Screams and I have to say it was awesome! I hope you enjoy the forum. Oh and I have props all over my basement, but I don't set up until October 1st.


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

happy birthday Tim!


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum!!!!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Welcome Aboard!!
Hope you have a Sinister Season!!


----------

